# Scenarios (breathing management)



## curiousEMTwannabee (Jun 30, 2020)

You have a 63 year old male who is complaining of dyspnea (trouble breathing). He is breathing 9 times a minute with adequate depth. His sp02 is 88%. You note intercostal retractions, wheezing, tripoding, and that the patient is extremely pale as well. (all of these signs of respiratory distress). What oxygen delivery device will you use on this patient?  (BVM, NRBM or NC)

You have a 22 yr old male who is breathing 4 times a minute, and extremely shallowly. Which oxygen delivery device is indicated for use? 
(BVM, NRBM, or NC)


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 30, 2020)

What do you think and why? We aren’t going to do your homework for you.


----------



## Peak (Jun 30, 2020)

Bipap 10/5 with inline duo x3.

SIMV PRVC 10 over 6, RR 12, 6/kg iwb.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 30, 2020)

Peak said:


> Bipap 10/5 with inline duo x3.
> 
> SIMV PRVC 10 over 6, RR 12, 6/kg iwb.


Well you’re not wrong


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 2, 2020)

Peak said:


> Bipap 10/5 with inline duo x3.
> 
> SIMV PRVC 10 over 6, RR 12, 6/kg iwb.


End thread.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jul 2, 2020)

curiousEMTwannabee said:


> You have a 63 year old male who is complaining of dyspnea (trouble breathing). He is breathing 9 times a minute with adequate depth. His sp02 is 88%. You note intercostal retractions, wheezing, tripoding, and that the patient is extremely pale as well. (all of these signs of respiratory distress). What oxygen delivery device will you use on this patient?  (BVM, NRBM or NC)


Those signs are completely inconsistent with each other. Tell your instructor that I said his scenario sucks.



curiousEMTwannabee said:


> You have a 22 yr old male who is breathing 4 times a minute, and extremely shallowly. Which oxygen delivery device is indicated for use?
> (BVM, NRBM, or NC)


Naloxone.


----------



## Jn1232th (Jul 2, 2020)

First one doesn’t make sense with signs/symptoms but if I’ll answer be NRB along with nebulizer treatment. Lungs sounds. 12 lead. Etc.

second straight BVM.check pupils


----------



## wtferick (Jul 15, 2020)

Screw it. Go straight to CPR.


----------

